# CASE 685 Grill Shroud



## Docmarc (Jul 21, 2018)

The grill shroud on my 685 is broken (before I got it). It's made of some sort of composite that may be fiberglas, but it doesn't look like any fiberglas that I've seen. 

I want to replace it with a used shroud - I have a hunch that the nature of the damage will be tough to fix without looking like I used a mop under the moonlight.

If anyone has a shroud I'd like to hear about it...thanks!

Michael


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Docmarc. Have you looked at this?
https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/front-grille-new-case-ih-1970623c2-161656.html
Can't beat that price unless you find a free one!


----------



## Docmarc (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Zimmer (Feb 27, 2016)

Doesn't look too bad in the photo, looks fixable with a bit of time and some fibreglass.


----------



## Docmarc (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks...it really isn't bad - it's one of those things I see every time a go into the shed and it bugs me. I'll probably take it to a body shop come Spring. 8 degrees this morning in NW Illinois.


----------

